# Original TUGGers bid farewell!



## TUGBrian

This email received today was too nice not to share with the rest of you



> To all the original Tuggers,
> 
> I was there in 1995 when Timeshare business was all about lifetime maintenance
> fees and no other options were considered. TUG was the only resource that was
> interested in helping the poor owner. Now 20 plus years later TUG remains the only
> credible voice that can speak up about all the scam artists still in the business.
> 
> At one time we owned 7 timeshares and were in constant conflict with Pahio, Wyndham
> over promises,illegal documentation, and changing the contracts to suit their needs.
> 
> As of 12:15 PM today July 29th 2015 we have successfully disposed of all our properties.
> Not all of them without some fees, but no resort charges, and no paying some one to "list".
> No more 2 hr presentations to "upgrade". No more "crap"
> 
> Thanks TUG, for all your help...We are now in our  80's  and have no desire to travel the world.
> We will just go and visit family. And we will "unsubscribe"



Sad to see a member go, but this still brought a smile to my face!


----------



## Ty1on

TUGBrian said:


> This email received today was too nice not to share with the rest of you
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see a member go, but this still brought a smile to my face!



^5! that's all I really wanted to say but the text was to short


----------



## VacationForever

Where is the like button?


----------



## DaveNV

A job very well done, Brian. Take a moment out of your busy day and send a word of thanks to your Dad. You've both done some very good work with Tug. 

Dave


----------



## Fern Modena

I'm just wondering who they were, cause I was, like TUG Member number two or so...ask your dad, Brian.

Fern


----------



## silentg

I would like to know who, I've been off and on since email days of tug!
Silentg


----------



## TUGBrian

Ill ask them if they would care to share their names in the post.


----------



## taffy19

TUGBrian said:


> This email received today was too nice not to share with the rest of you
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to see a member go, but this still brought a smile to my face!


Congratulations to you and your Dad who started TUG up with a few other members, I believe.

I am also from the Prodigy days in the very beginning but most likely under a different user name.  I don't remember any more but I left a few years and found you back again after we had bought a few more timeshares plus the one in Mexico. 

Most people will search the Internet right away after they have bought a timeshare here or abroad so can read the warnings and advice by others that were in the same boat.

So many members share their knowledge too how to take advantage of the different timeshare programs that are here today plus how to save money by buying the same timeshare condo on the open market but to watch out for the pitfalls that can happen, etc.

This is a friendly board with a very caring community when someone needs a shoulder to lean on when times are tough and it may even be for the loss of a pet or for very serious personal hardships or illness.  Someone will always respond kindly and may offer some good advice.  Thank you so much.

What a pity that this couple wants to leave the forum but they can always come back since it is an open forum.  I hope they do.



BMWguynw said:


> A job very well done, Brian. Take a moment out  of your busy day and send a word of thanks to your Dad. You've both done  some very good work with Tug.
> 
> Dave


 So true after all these years and does he still read the Board?


----------



## Sandy

Fern Modena said:


> I'm just wondering who they were, cause I was, like TUG Member number two or so...ask your dad, Brian.
> 
> Fern



I "know" you Fern!!! You were the first blog/bulletin board I joined and read back when you first started.  We got our first timeshare in 1980, and I have been following you throughout the years until you landed here. We haven't  met yet in person, but someday I hope we will meet.  

I also wonder who this departing member is.  Plus, s/he can still hang around even though they do not own timeshares any longer. Words of wisdom from the wise... always appreciated.


----------



## TUGBrian

they were perfectly ok with sharing their names, here is the reply:



> Bradley L. Curtis and Elizabeth H Curtis originally from Moraga, California, then Roseville CA now Oro Valley Arizona. Most of our properties were with Pahio on the island of Kauai. And yes we shared lots of information and it was most heartening to see literally hundreds of people escape the fine print and empty promises given
> by the developers


----------



## DeniseM

What was their user name?


----------



## TUGBrian

bcurtis35  was the username


----------



## Fern Modena

I don't remember them, but wish them well in their home in Arizona!

Fern


----------



## suzanne

Sad to see a TUGGER go, but understand their reasons. Best of luck to them they will be missed.

Suzanne


----------



## mikeyoung

We are back to being tug members after a stint of snowbirding,  I believe we were first members in 1996 or so.  We bought, then after we couldn't find right trades, several Florida timeshares.  We sold all of them via tug market place, even on to a fellow in England.  What would we do without tug?

Mike


----------



## avad88

*Happy Retirement*

I admire them for knowing when and how to call it quits!
 Happy Timeshare Retirement to bCurtis 35!


----------



## BocaBoy

I really honestly truly do not mean this to be negative, but what's the big deal here?  They owned for 20 years and their circumstances changed and they sold.  Nothing wrong with that, but it is not unique.  Happens frequently.


----------



## topmom101

A heartwarming testament to the TUG community and to you, Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian

BocaBoy said:


> I really honestly truly do not mean this to be negative, but what's the big deal here?  They owned for 20 years and their circumstances changed and they sold.  Nothing wrong with that, but it is not unique.  Happens frequently.



trying to figure out how you meant it to be positive?


----------



## DeniseM

BocaBoy said:


> I really honestly truly do not mean this to be negative, but what's the big deal here?  They owned for 20 years and their circumstances changed and they sold.  Nothing wrong with that, but it is not unique.  Happens frequently.



Why does it have to be a big deal?  If we only allowed "big deals" to be posted on TUG, there would be about 10 posts per day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

BocaBoy said:


> I really honestly truly do not mean this to be negative, but what's the big deal here?  They owned for 20 years and their circumstances changed and they sold.  Nothing wrong with that, but it is not unique.  Happens frequently.



I think it is a big deal… These folks totally felt that Tug was a great place for them for over 20 years…. How cool that they wrote this note….I loved it


----------



## pedro47

Wishing you many happy trails to you in the future.


----------



## MLR

*I thought it was a nice gesture of thanks :0)*

I know we joined TUG to figure out how to get rid of our timeshare and instead, have learned how to use it to our best advantage - even when we are unable to get back to our home resort. I would never have figured any of it out had it not been for TUG and I wish I could remember the Tugger who answered so many of my questions!! I think it was Denise.

A BIG GIANT THANK YOU TO ALL THE FOLKS HERE WHO OFFER HELP AND SUGGESTIONS TO ALL THE NEWBIES. Such patience!!

So, whether it has been just a few days, a few months or many years - I know there are many grateful Tuggers on these forums and I just thought it was kind of sweet for them to say "Mahalo" in such a sweet way. 

We are heading back to The Big Island for the 4th time early next year. We are happy Timeshare Owners now and what is even better is that we now KNOW HOW TO GET RID OF OUR TIMESHARE when that day comes - thanks to TUG!!


----------



## taffy19

MLR said:


> I know we joined TUG to figure out how to get rid of our timeshare and instead, have learned how to use it to our best advantage - even when we are unable to get back to our home resort. I would never have figured any of it out had it not been for TUG and I wish I could remember the Tugger who answered so many of my questions!! I think it was Denise.
> 
> A BIG GIANT THANK YOU TO ALL THE FOLKS HERE WHO OFFER HELP AND SUGGESTIONS TO ALL THE NEWBIES. Such patience!!
> 
> So, whether it has been just a few days, a few months or many years - I know there are many grateful Tuggers on these forums and I just thought it was kind of sweet for them to say "Mahalo" in such a sweet way.
> 
> We are heading back to The Big Island for the 4th time early next year. We are happy Timeshare Owners now and what is even better is that we now KNOW HOW TO GET RID OF OUR TIMESHARE when that day comes - thanks to TUG!!


I agree and TUGBrian posted the compliment for us to read which was also a nice gesture.

People come and go and this couple may be too busy to read a forum that they have no interest in the subject any longer but they saved newbies by warning them to read the fine print of the contract within the time limit.  You only have one chance to rescind in most cases but the developers hope that you are too busy enjoying your vacation and by the time you get home, the date of the legal right to rescind your contract has passed.


----------



## Harry

Recall responding to a post by this Tugger over some closing? problems late 90's. Wish Curtis the best here in AZ. Ora Valley near Tucson is beautiful and not that far from Star Pass Resort. Maybe one last tour????

Harry


----------



## Pair-A-Dice

*Glad they found TUG*

I have only been a TUG member for about 4 years.  I understand why they sold their timeshares because my in-laws are in their 80's and find it harder to make it to their two timeshares. When I'm in my 80's I hope to still use TUG to find bargain weekly rentals..


----------



## Jaybee

I loved it, too.  It was nice of them to write, but also, it gives us a chance to voice our appreciation for Tug, and to think back on all the help we've gotten. 
We joined Tug in the 90's, and even though I don't visit as much since my DH passed away in 2012, and I just celebrated my 83rd birthday, I still enjoy checking in to see what's going on. I still have 3 ts, but they're all in driving distance, so I still enjoy going there.
I have fond memories of meeting some Tuggers, going on a couple of cruises, and the fun we had with Shaggy in NO...meeting Fern & Jerry, and so many others.  It's been a fun trip with Tug, and I thank you Brian, and your dad for this forum.  Love you all.  Jean




Sugarcubesea said:


> I think it is a big deal… These folks totally felt that Tug was a great place for them for over 20 years…. How cool that they wrote this note….I loved it


----------



## Fern Modena

Love ya, Jean. Nice to see you posting!

Fern



Jaybee said:


> I loved it, too.  It was nice of them to write, but also, it gives us a chance to voice our appreciation for Tug, and to think back on all the help we've gotten.
> We joined Tug in the 90's, and even though I don't visit as much since my DH passed away in 2012, and I just celebrated my 83rd birthday, I still enjoy checking in to see what's going on. I still have 3 ts, but they're all in driving distance, so I still enjoy going there.
> I have fond memories of meeting some Tuggers, going on a couple of cruises, and the fun we had with Shaggy in NO...meeting Fern & Jerry, and so many others.  It's been a fun trip with Tug, and I thank you Brian, and your dad for this forum.  Love you all.  Jean


----------



## geekette

BocaBoy said:


> I really honestly truly do not mean this to be negative, but what's the big deal here?  They owned for 20 years and their circumstances changed and they sold.  Nothing wrong with that, but it is not unique.  Happens frequently.



Boca, you weren't here at the beginning, probably is no big deal to you.  But I would challenge you to name the originals and how frequently we get goodbye and thanks notes from them?  What communities have you spent over 20 years with online?  Were you even online 20 years ago?


----------



## CubaTravelExpert

*Farewell - my thoughts... (worth a penny, like my TS? lol)*

Our family is original owners at numerous resorts since the 70's. 

With 12 weeks now down to only 2 weeks, folks in 80's/70's who have a permanent vacation place, and us adult children who really only go to visit them at said vacation spot, I can speak for them and say we were lucky to have bought in and met all the great folks we did. 

I for one took an annual father/son ski trip every year thru high school, college, post college for almost 20 years! Some years we skied only 1-2 days of that entire week vacation. So nice that having timeshare allowed me to share special time with my father.... and other trips annually with family. It (TS) made memories! 

You cannot put a price on that!

I can however put a price on the hours i spent reconciling accounts via phone with the management companies, the frustration of seeking exchanges, etc etc but in the end, that is all time/money/water under the bridge. Most people remember the "GOOD" things - may be "romanticised"  - but these folks above seem be very grateful for their resource of TUG, travel experiences, and connections/insight gained.

Imagine TUG being around for 20 years is rare. Go TUG! Here is to 20 more = helping folks to learn about what they have, how best to use it, and/or how to extricate themselves from it. A fine community of people here! Here's to each one of you too!!

Cheers,


----------

